# Serious Health Question; Advice please



## Chase's Momma (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello all. I have a male Chi named Chase. He is 10 months old. A few months ago he began humping some of his toys. Since he wasnt humping our cats or us or things he shouldnt I let him hump the toys because I may want to breed him at some point and I didnt want to discourage what comes naturally to him.

The last couple days after he humped the toys there was some red liquid I assume to be blood on the toy and the bed. There is no blood in his urine that I have seen and no bleeding any other times only after hes been humping. I thought maybe he just gets excited and humped too hard and thus some bleeding.

I dont know if this is normal or not because he is my first Chi. I dont know if its something I should be making a vet appointment to have checked or if its one of those things that will happen when he over does it.

Anyone have any advice or experience with this??

Thanks, Lori


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 3 month old male chi who also only humps his toy and just on specific toy, but I have never seen blood or anything red . I personally would call the vet and see what they have to say. I am a first time pet owner so i really dont know . hopefully someone will answer you who has more expirence, sorry i couldnt help


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would call the Vet too


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm also going to say check with your vet.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

My older Dog used to hump my Lab, never had anything red come out. I would definitely call the vet! This may sound gross but take a picture if you can to show the vet so he can see exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lori, not only would I take a vet appointment to get this checked out, but I'd
also get him neutered. As a novice owner I would not stud my dog. What makes
you want to stud him out? I'm curious.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with LS, I would make a vet appointment and look into getting him neutered. It will help with behavioral problems and really make a healthier dog. Why are you interested in studding? Have you ever been involved in a breeding before?


----------

